# Frage zu DARK POWER PRO P9



## Himmelskrieger (16. Februar 2012)

Da ich mir wohl ein DARK POWER PRO P9 kaufen werde, habe ich ein par Fragen dazu:

Wenn ich das Netzteil in einen Haf 932 Big Tower einbaue, reicht dann die Karbellänge um die Karbel hinterm Mainboard zuverlegen?

also das fast keine Kabel mehr sichtbar sind.


Handelt es sich hier um das richtiege Netzteil?

Ich möchte mir dieses hier kaufen:
leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings
Und ist es bei Amazon das richtiege Netzteil?
http://www.amazon.de/quiet-BQT-550W...1_4?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1329399998&sr=1-4

Da hier fast nix an Beschreibung, bis auf einen Satz steht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo 

Das CPU und ATX Kabel sind beim Dark Power Pro P9 600mm lang. Ob das für dein Gehäuse ausreichend ist, kann ich dir nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2012)

Also lt. Datenblatt ist das Kabel  60cm lang ( 24 pol. sowie 8 pol. ). Kannst du unter tech. Daten ->  Kabelbaum sehen. Das Netzteil ist es da es nur ein Modell vom P9 gibt mit 550W


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Februar 2012)

Den hab ich ja schon gesehen 

Mein Mainboard hat einen glaub 20 oder 24pin Anschluss (Sehe ich dann wenn ich das Gehäuse wechseln werde) und einen 4 Pin CPU Anschluss, also müsste ich die Kabel Nutzen:

20+4 Pin (24) nicht Hautpkabel (Nicht modular)
P4 Connector 

Aus frage mal:
Kann ich dafür auch den 4+4 (8) pin Conector auch nehmen? Wenn ich nur 4 reinstecke.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das die 60cm locker reichen xD

Soll ich solange ich die Lüftersteuerung noch nicht habe, dann die Lüfter ans Mainboard oder an das Netzteil anschlissen?

Wie hoch ist die Warcheinlichkeit das es im Mai schon das P10 gibt?
Ich würde mir das P9 dann im Mai kaufen
Und voher im März das Haf 932.

Bin halt noch Schüler xD


----------



## mcmarky (16. Februar 2012)

Also das P4 oder P8 Kabel dürfte mMn sehr knapp mit seinen 60cm ausreichen. Habe das P9 550W im Lian Li PC7FN und es langt so gerade eben.


----------



## Heretic (16. Februar 2012)

Falls die Länge nicht passt kann man ja noch verlängerungen kaufen. Wenn man glück hat (wie ich beim CM Storm Trooper) sind sogar welche dabei.

mfg Heretic


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Februar 2012)

Beim Haf 932 ist eine 30cm 8Pin Verlängerung dabei, aber, ich habe einen 4 Pin anschluss am Mainboard, also kann ich sie wohl nicht nehmen , oder doch?
Hoffe aber es passt dann so rein, wie bei mcmarky.


----------



## Heretic (16. Februar 2012)

Eine 8 Pin Verlängerung für die Grafikkarte ? Wäre jetzt mein erster gedanke...

Kannste aber eigendlich ganz leicht selber testen. Alle Anschlüsse sind so gebaut , dass sie nur einmal passen.

Bedeutet versuch es Anzuschließen , sollte auch nur ein Pin nicht richtig passend , sofort abbrechen , dann passt es nicht.

edit: ist der 8 Pin anschluss durchgängig oder in Abschnitte ?

mfg Heretic


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Februar 2012)

Es ist ein 8Pin CPU Verlängerung, kann man nicht in 2x4 Teilen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2012)

Hier gibt es zb so eine Verlängerung, oder diese


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Februar 2012)

Ich werde probieren erstmal ohne auszukommen, da es mit Versandt schon ~10€ Wären, finde ich es etwas teuer für ein Kabel.
Conrad hat leider keine 4pin verlängerung.
Amazon.de auch nicht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo Himmelskrieger

Hast du das Netzteil schon verbaut? War das Kabel lang genug?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. Februar 2012)

Ne, hab es ja noch nichtmal xD

Erstmal das Gehäuse kaufen, dann das Netzteil, ich glaub das müste ich dann beides so gegen Mai haben.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (25. Februar 2012)

Das heißt, du würdest dir das Netzteil dann ebenfalls im Mai kaufen, oder?

Nun, in diesem Falle könnte es sein, dass schon das P10 im Laden erhältlich sein könnte.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (26. Februar 2012)

Ok, aber die meisten Sachen sind bei den P10 gleich oder?, wenn der Preis für die 550er Version auch um ~130€ liegt, werd ich mir dann, wenn die Karbel auch etwa so lang sind, das P10 holen.
Gehäuse kaufe ich mir schon März, ~1 Woche nach der Cebit, dann 1-2 Monate später das Dark Power (P10?) , jetzt kommt noch 35€ von ebay rein, da geht es jetzt etwas schneller, dann könnte es mit etwas klück noch im april bei mir liegen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. Februar 2012)

Das hängt davon ab, von was du sprichst 
Das P10 ist z.B. etwas kürzer als das P9, der Lüfter etwas größer und es gibt auch Antivibrationselemente. Die Kabel werden aber auf keinen Fall kürzer sein als beim Dark Power Pro P9.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (26. Februar 2012)

Gut, also Gehäuse etwas kleiner, und Lüfter größer, das klingt gut, wird es Preislich auch etwa für 130€ in der 550er Version erhätlich sein?


----------



## PrussianPride (11. April 2012)

Ich habe hier ein gebrauchtes P9 550W bekommen. Alle Kabel waren dabei, aber leider nicht die 4 Schrauben zur Befestigung des Netzteils am Gehäuse.
Meine Gehäuseschrauben sind aber alle samt viel zu kurz für das P9, das hat da so viel Plaste bis das Gewinde beginnt.
Weiß da jemand Rat wo ich nun 4 passende schwarze Schrauben herbekomme? So etwas hatte ich ja noch nie, dass meine NT-Schrauben nicht passten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2012)

Normale Gehäuseschrauben reichen da völlig, die sind auch nicht länger wie die teilweise belegten Rändelschrauben. Geh zum Dealer um die Ecke, der sollte wohl 4 Schrauben liegen haben ohne das es großartig Geld kostet


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (12. April 2012)

Hi,

du benötigst in der Tat längere Schrauben, da die Kunststoffabdeckung breiter ist. Du kannst hierfür bitte einfach unseren Service (0800 - 0736 736) anrufen und nach diesen Schrauben fragen. Man wird dir dann weitere Auskunft geben können.

Chris


----------



## PrussianPride (20. April 2012)

Hatte beim Service angerufen und der Mitarbeiter sagte ich solle eine Mail schreiben, die Schrauben werden mir dann kostenfrei zugeschickt.
Leider seit nun einer Woche nicht mal eine Antwort auf die Mail bekommen.


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (21. April 2012)

Hi, es kann manchmal sein, dass die Emails nicht durchkommen. Schick mir die Adresse per PM bitte, dann kümmere ich mich drum.

Chris


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. April 2012)

so, hat sich alles etwas verspätet ;D, habe am Samstag das Haf 932 bestellt, leider immer noch nicht versandt, nur Versandt in Kürze , das Netzteil wollte ich nächsten Monat bestellen, passend dazu zmu Release 



> Hey Jungs,
> 
> Nun ist es raus, sie werden im Mai in den Regalen stehen
> 
> Chris



Wollte etwa am 20.5 bestellen, hoffe es ist dann schon bei Amazon auf Lager.


----------



## Xukii (23. April 2012)

Amazon ist in der Regel was Pc Sachen angeht zuteuer. Würde wo anderes kaufen. Da sparste etwas Geld. 

MfG Daniel


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. April 2012)

Hab am Samstag dort das Haf 932 bestellt, für 115€, finde das ist ein guter Preis für das was es bietet.

Das P9 kostet 123€ mit 550Wat, bei Alternate ist das 550er nicht gelistet aber das 650er für 150€, der Küstigste Preis laut Geizhals und Idealo ist fürs 550er 113€ also es geht ja, da bei den Meiste noch 7€ Versandt drauf kommen , und auf die 3€ kommt es mir nicht an.

Leider ist das Haf immer noch nicht versendet , nur auf Versandt in Kürze, warum braucht amazon dort solange?, das bestellte Sata Kable wurde aus der gleichen bestellung schon versandt.
Versanddatum ist Heute! laut aamzon, aber es ist schon so spät, versendet es Amazon noch heute?


----------



## Thegameone (23. April 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich möchte mein Pc bald aufrüsten und habe noch ein 550W be quit! DARK POWER PRO P7. 
Nun wollte ich mal fragen wo der unterschied zum DARK POWER PRO P9 ist?! 
Und ob mein Netzteil noch ausreicht oder ob man es durch ein neues austauschen sollte?


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (24. April 2012)

Thegameone schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich möchte mein Pc bald aufrüsten und habe noch ein 550W be quit! DARK POWER PRO P7.
> Nun wollte ich mal fragen wo der unterschied zum DARK POWER PRO P9 ist?!
> Und ob mein Netzteil noch ausreicht oder ob man es durch ein neues austauschen sollte?


Hi, wenn es noch funktioniert, dann ist alles in Ordnung! Ich persönlich würde aber lieber zu einem neueren Modell greifen, vor allem weil sich die Technologien in den letzten Jahren so gut weiter entwickeln haben. Unsere Dark Power Pro 10 kommen auch bald heraus, also würde ich lieber auf diese Modelle warten und mehr nicht zum P9 greifen. 

Chris


----------



## Thegameone (25. April 2012)

Danke Chris! Also kann ich es erstmal noch ohne Bedenken behalten.


----------



## PrussianPride (27. April 2012)

Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Hi, es kann manchmal sein, dass die Emails nicht durchkommen. Schick mir die Adresse per PM bitte, dann kümmere ich mich drum.
> 
> Chris


 
Heute sind die Schräubchen bei mir angekommen, alles super!

Vielen Dank!


----------

